# Too close for comfort



## fist of fury (Oct 1, 2002)

Ummm yeah ......I'm never going to wrestle.


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 1, 2002)

:erg:  :erg:  :erg: 

Robyn :erg:


----------



## Richard S. (Oct 1, 2002)

OWWW! GOD, MY EYE! (those guys must be nuts)..............


----------



## Kirk (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> 
> *OWWW! GOD, MY EYE! (those guys must be nuts).............. *



:shrug:


----------



## Yari (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm very happy that smell doesn't come through on the internet!!!!!!


  

/Yari


----------



## hubris (Oct 2, 2002)

Is that eyeball thing part of the move? I mean, can you get good enough so that you can project your eyeballs out of your body and into your opponent's crotch?


----------



## tonbo (Oct 2, 2002)

....is that the photographer actually:

a)  was interested enough to *take* that shot
b)  actually focused in on that particular area


 

Okay, so nothing demeaning about grappling, or anything about the grappling arts, but I'll say it again.....rolling around on the mat with some sweaty guy is not my idea of a good time.  

Especially when one winds up in situations like.....uh....*that*.

Peace--


----------

